# NDS Releases (and one GBA!): Week of 15th October



## Hadrian (Oct 11, 2007)

A total arse load of gameage this week! Some big names and some good looking titles.

15th October

*Flash Focus: Vision Training In Minutes A Day*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Eye train-me-do
*Developer:*   Namco Bandai Games   *Publisher:*  Nintendo

Nintendo's newest training program, will it be as big as their brain ones? Probably not but it might print some monies for them. Basically its a mini game collection aimed at hardcore 360 gamers who masturbate too much over Master Chief, and playing games in a dank dark room 24 hours a day to get their sight back to normal.  Covering fast moving objects, field of vision, and eye-hand coordination. In addition to mini-game style drills, the game includes more practical tests themed in sports like baseball and boxing, and the expected age check, this time testing the age of your eyes. Is this a game that should have never made it outside of Japan or will it be a pleasant surprise? I'm gonna say yes, looks fun.

Video Link













*Fullmetal Alchemist: Trading Card Game *

*Region:*  North America    *Genre: * Card Battler-me-do
*Developer:*  Destineer    *Publisher:*  Destineer

Will we actually get this this week? Anyway this has been getting some very positive previews lately so this could be a pretty good card battler. The game isn't much more than a virtual library of cards used to play the pre-existing game but I'm sure it'll be cheaper than buying all of the cards. The overall goal is to collect and trade cards, creating an unbeatable deck to use against other battlers worldwide; something that's entirely possible due to Wi-Fi connection.









*Sea Monsters: A Prehistoric Adventure*

*Region:*  North America    *Genre: * Action-me-do
*Developer:*  Atomic Planet    *Publisher:*  DSI

Yet another DSI title comes to our DS! Will this suck total balls too? Well its based on a National Geographic program and features sea monsters. I like Sea Monsters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its a DSI game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You play six prehistoric sea beasties and basically hunt stuff and try to escape from the waters. Videos of the PS2/Wii versions make it look like Star Fox with sea beasties! I hope it doesn't suck ass.






*The Bee Game* NDS & GBA

*Region:*  North America    *Genre: * -me-do
*Developer:*  Atomic Planet (or is it Shin'en? Mmm)   *Publisher:*  Midway

Nothing to do with Bee Movie, though there is a game of that coming soon. Basically this is probably to cash in on that, looks familiar doesn't it? It looks an awful lot like Maya the Bee 1 & 2 by Shin'en, so perhaps Midway either brought the engine and game or just the game itself. Anyway they were pretty decent platformers, so I guess its ok to see a DS version.












*Tony Hawk's Proving Ground*

*Region:*  North America    *Genre: * Skate-me-do
*Developer:*  Vicarious Visions   *Publisher:*  Activision
*Multi-player* Hell yeah! Local play multi-cart & WFC.

A return to proper skate boarding this year for the DS, gone is the cell shading stylings of the last one and in is the look of the game on PSX/N64. Whats new then? Its said to be more of a challenge than Skateland (I refuse to put an 8 in there), more focus on multiplayer modes and its suppose to be more open ended. Multiplayer wise theres Combo Mambo, the Price is Wrong, and Balloon Burst among others. Also there is a  full-featured online play that promises a far more intuitive way of finding player match-ups through the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection.












16th October

*Disney Princess: Magical Jewels*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Stereotype-me-do
*Developer:*   1st Playable Productions   *Publisher:*  Disney

You want this don't you? Admit it! Yet another game aimed at girlies in a stereotypical way by a company founded in racism, but then some girlies like this sort of fluff so good on them I guess.












*Fish Tycoon*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Fish Breed-me-do
*Developer:*  Majesco  *Publisher:*  Majesco

Players have to raise fish in virtual aquariums and cross-breed them to sell, which funds purchase of supplies, medicine, special chemicals, research and advertising. As well as version-specific controls, the DS release also promises over 750 fish - nearly twice as many as on the PC - along with 3D environments, new tank decorations, and four speed options.












*Hannah Montana: Music Jam*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Music-me-do
*Developer:*  Gorilla Games  *Publisher:*  Disney

People who have played this say its good, they say its really good! Will you see past the license to give it a go?

Video Link












*Power Rangers: Super Legends*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Action-me-do
*Developer:*  Handheld Games  *Publisher:*  Disney

Power Rangers are stupid. Its developed by Handheld Games. Wow with a name like that I can't image what great ideas they could put in the game! Hey who knows the game could be good.












*Word Jong*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Mahjong-me-do
*Developer:*  Destineer  *Publisher:*  Destineer

Its majong...with words! Another PC to DS puzzle port. Could be fun.













18th October

*Banushi Life Game: Winners Circle*

*Region:*  Japan    *Genre: * Horse race-me-do
*Developer:*   Genki   *Publisher:*  Genki












*Saeki Chizu Shiki Yumemihada: Dream Skincare*

*Region:*  Japan    *Genre: * Erm skin care-me-do?
*Developer:*   Konami   *Publisher:*  Konami





Erm train your skin? WTF??












*Sansuu Puzzle de Migaku: Gakken Otona no Shikou Sense*

*Region:*  Japan    *Genre: * Puzzle-me-do?
*Developer:*   Gaken   *Publisher:*  Gaken












DS Bungaku Zenshuu

19th October

*LifeSigns: Hospital Affairs*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Hospital-me-do
*Developer:*  Spike    *Publisher:*  JoWood Productions

An English release of the Tendo Doctor, Kenshuui Tendou Dokuta series which debuted way back in 2004. As a Doctor you will be continuously confronted with medical emergencies and personnel issues that require your immediate attention. Communicate and interact with patients, nurses and other doctors in this dramatic medical simulation game where you are the Doctor on call!  Lets see if this makes the release date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The US version is called Surgical Unit...for some reason. I hope this doesn't get delayed 'cos I'm sick of writing about it.

Video Link












*Myst*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Adventure-me-do
*Developer:*  Cyan Worlds    *Publisher:*  Midway

The legendary money printing game comes to the DS. New to the DS are: A complete all new age, the Rime Age, to explore, new sounds, effects, and video clips.

Video Link












Also out in Europe is The Legend of Zelda - Phantom Hourglass, I don't usually mention games that have already been released in English but seeing that this is such a big game I'd thought to mention this as our foreign speaking/reading friends are looking forward to understanding the story better.

The Unappreciated

And now another title that not many may have played but BLOODY SHOULD! Another game that, though it may not be perfect or up there with Tetris DS, Brain Training and Zelda it should really have had better sales.

*Anno 1701 - Dawn of Discovery*

*Genre: * Real time strategy/Management sim *Region:* Europe/Australia
*Developer:*  Sunflowers Interactive   *Publisher:* Disney Interactive *Released:* June 2007

Have a DS? Like RTS/Management games? Get this its the best for the DS! Conquer islands, fight pirates and erm manage taxes. Building a civilisation is both challenging, enjoyable and rewarding. Exploration is exciting as it leads to your improving upon your empire and often gets you into some nice battles. Ok story mode is a little repetitive and the view sometimes gets in the way of managing your town but despite this it is still a very worthy RTS/management sim that will sap a lot of your time, especially in continuous mode.












Coming Soon

Time for another title that'll be released within the next 6 months or so. 

*Tornado*

*Genre: * Action/Puzzle*Region:* Japan
*Developer:*  Sucess *Publisher:* Sucess *Released:* 22nd November 2007

You are this cat (cats are awesome) that can, by spinning around and around, turn himself into a tornado that can swallow up cities (which sounds very awesome)! That's a good thing, because your Prince has been captured, and now you as Toki must tear the land up to try to get him back. Also the buildings of the world are being stolen and taken to some kind of Phantom Planet and by turning into a tornado you bring them back down to Earth. Of course turning into a windy thing is done by doing circles on the touchscreen. People are saying that its a bit like Katamari, which will do for me!












As usual games may get pushed back or brought forward. Some dates are shipping dates and may not appear in the shops until 1-2 days later. Just because a game is out, doesn't always mean it'll be on the net *HAVE PATIENCE!* This will be updated if I get info on games being delayed or if theres any new releases scheduled.

*I'm in a lovey mood as I've had a fair bit of malibu so special shout outs to all of the Moderators for all of their great work sifting through the n00bs who don't read rules, and also the regular GBAtempers:* lagman, Shelleeson, SpikeyNDS, ZAFDeltaForce, pasc, xcalibur798, OSW, irpacynot, Rayder, The Last Spartan, - Wrath of God -, JPH11200, shakirmoledina, CatScam. Also to [M]artin & Linkiboy as they makes me laugh for some reason. I've probably missed someone, so erm replace a name and add yours!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also happy birthday to veho and anyone else who has birthday-me-dos!


----------



## tjas (Oct 11, 2007)

I love your list! thank you!


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 11, 2007)

Dang, only Tony Hawk's Proving Ground I'll download.




>_>


----------



## warbird (Oct 11, 2007)

the skin care game looks awesome. definitely gonna try it out


----------



## Arkansaw (Oct 11, 2007)

Myst? that's nice....when is Chessmaster coming up?


----------



## pasc (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, a good list like always hadrian ! Finally Proving Ground will come out ! It's time to skate-me-do ^^.

Myst and Flash Focus may also be worth a look.

BTW: About this: PSX/N64 Level Graphics in the newest Tony, are you sure the PSX could pull Graphics like this ?

EDIT: WTF ? It seems the Developers LOVED the PSX ! Just look at this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q0A8R7GGhs. This looks awesome. This should be possible on the DS too, Graphicwise, or ? Man they really had much more fun working at their stuff back in the N64/PSX days.


----------



## adgloride (Oct 11, 2007)

I like the look of the Anno 1701 - Dawn of Discovery game.  The tony hawks games have been pretty poor on the DS.  The console game ports never seem to look good on the DS


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Oct 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> Dang, only Tony Hawk's Proving Ground I'll download.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speak like Yoda, we must.

Tornado looks good.
Get it I will.

PS.  I just noticed the attachments thing.  That is a really good idea.  Respect to the mods.


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 11, 2007)

I think this officially makes Myst available on any form of handheld device. Seriously, who hasn't played Myst yet; if you were the least bit interested in it by now, then you would have played it already.


----------



## lagman (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice!

*Flash Focus: Vision Training In Minutes A Day* - I played the Japanese version a lot and it was really funny, I actually like it a lot more than More Brain Training.
*Sea Monsters: A Prehistoric Adventure* - Looks certainly interesting, hope DSI doesn't screw it...as they usually do.
*Tony Hawk's Proving Ground* - I don't know, I really liked the cel-shaded style, well as long as the game it's good, I'll be happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Hannah Montana: Music Jam* - well I tried *cough*HighSchoolMusical*cough*, so why not?
*Saeki Chizu Shiki Yumemihada: Dream Skincare* -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 crazy Konami...and yet...I got to say that Kakuchan Shiki Kintore Navi has been really helpful for me. >_<
*Lifesigns* - Damn game, delayed every week just like Pinball Constructor
*Tornado *- It looks REALLY katamariesque, can't wait to try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great job as usual hadrian


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 11, 2007)

great 1 dude!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'll download mist and power rangers lol


----------



## heliuscc (Oct 11, 2007)

Another awesome roundup, that'll be Myst and the annual Tony Hawk outing for me then.


----------



## KarmaUK (Oct 11, 2007)

Myst, ooo...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 11, 2007)

excellent work as usual and infact strangely so that is what I was thinking as to "will Hadrian post the games for the week today?" and "why hasn't another Tony Hawks come out?" lol and both were answered.
Fish Tycoon looks very interesting and i think it will have a lot of material to play with
Tony Hawks looks better graphics wise and 3d is more clear than it was before but i wonder if it will cause slowdown for most cards like before
Myst looks beautiful and very interesting concept
All other girlish games well 'LoL"
All other games are good but not that worth getting


----------



## Vermilion (Oct 11, 2007)

Myst will really rocks ! This game is so hard !


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 11, 2007)

Great work as usual! Thanks for listing some nice releases.


----------



## Alastair (Oct 11, 2007)

I think these games mostly look really fun and at least worth giving a chance. 

I realllly think the Disney Princess one looks gorgeous and will have to try it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The two aquatic ones look like they could be good as well.

Thanks for constantly keeping me abreast of the releases, hadrian!



QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> Seriously, who hasn't played Myst yet; if you were the least bit interested in it by now, then you would have played it already.


I'm interested in it but have never got around to playing it once after all of these years. I'm looking forward to trying out this insanely well-recieved game.


----------



## Bergunzo (Oct 11, 2007)

i will try power rangers and tony hawk, maybe flash focus, too.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Woo, Tony Hawk is lookin good!

And Myst on the DS? I had no idea!

Hmm, hadn't heard of Tornado either. Looks awesome.

Hadrian: You better be careful. Your little girl will be playing all the Disney cutesy crap before you know it.

*EDIT:* It is a girl right? Crap, I can't remember. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT 2:* OK, I was right.


----------



## OCI (Oct 11, 2007)

Flash Focus: Vision Training In Minutes A Day = LOVE


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 11, 2007)

People, get Anno 1701. Awesome game, it's finally hitting the US shelves!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> People, get Anno 1701. Awesome game, it's finally hitting the US shelves!


Actually it still doesn't have a publisher for US release. 

Just to clarify things in case people justskimmed through the thread, "The Unappreciated" bit is something I'll do sometimes. It'll always be a game that has been out for some time but many people might have not played.

And "Coming Soon" is erm just that really, a game thats not out for a bit that I'd like to mention. That is one I'll do every week.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 11, 2007)

The new Tony Hawk game looks very detailed compared to downhill jam, hope it plays as nice.
Can't wait to try out Tornado too, and will most likely try and finish Myst lol.  Played it on so many platforms but never finished it, last time I tried it was on the PSP release, will be interesting to see how it compares.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 11, 2007)

Right I've just seen the new Nintendo release list for the DS so theres a few more games to add:

*Super Collapse 3*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Puzzle-me-do
*Developer:*  MacPlay    *Publisher:*  MumboJumbo

Another PC puzzle game makes it onto the DS.










*The Aly & AJ Adventure*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Lame-me-do
*Developer:*  DSI   *Publisher:*  DSI

You really don't want this.

Info & Screens

*Betty Boop's Double Shift*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Lame-me-do
*Developer:*  Black Lantern   *Publisher:*  DSI

Betty Boop runs a restaurant and we all die a little inside.

Info & Games


----------



## StingX (Oct 11, 2007)

Visual training sounds fun, dunno why your so upset about it hadrian
I hope this is Full metal and Lifesigns week!
Ew on seamonsters
bee game 
YES ON TONY HAWK, i loved sk8land
Power Ranger superlegends will suck but for the console it might be ok
Myst...pass
Anno looks ok

Wow @ Tornado

Hows your daughter hadrian haven't heard about her in months


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 11, 2007)

QUOTE(StingX @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> Visual training sounds fun, dunno why your so upset about it hadrian
> I hope this is Full metal and Lifesigns week!
> Ew on seamonsters
> bee game
> ...


Erm she got born 4 weeks ago and is great! Theres a thread somewhere about here.

I didn't think I was upset about Visual Training!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to seeing how it played, I skipped the J version.


----------



## jgu1994 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thx hadrian, unfortunately, none of these games are to my forte.


----------



## Hit (Oct 11, 2007)

Finaly some good looking Tony Hawk Release for DS
Also never knew why people like Myst i dont get the concept of the game


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks had! (Can I call you had?).

Looking forward to Anno, LOL.


----------



## robi (Oct 11, 2007)

Man, that's great that Myst is coming out, it's a fun puzzle game. I never beat it on PC so now I won't have an excuse.


----------



## pacha69 (Oct 11, 2007)

Every time it's a perfect job. Thx a lot !


----------



## thespawn076 (Oct 11, 2007)

nice games coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im waiting on that myst thank you m8 cant wait for the next list


----------



## uncleberg (Oct 11, 2007)

looks like a fun week


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 11, 2007)

As always Hadrian, your my fucking hero!


----------



## JPH (Oct 11, 2007)

Tony Hawks Proving Ground looks fun.

I've enjoyed the last two Tony Hawk games on the DS.

DreamSkincare...they chose a really, er...creepyish...woman to advertise.


----------



## Spandi (Oct 11, 2007)

Great way to present us the next week


----------



## HBK (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome previews, thanks a lot hadrian!


----------



## Gimmy (Oct 11, 2007)

First of all, hadrian, your list every week is great!
second, there are some interesting games there... (a cat that transform into tornado is just one of them)


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 11, 2007)

Great work hadrian on top form as usual. I love your weekly updates. Its amazing you still have the time with all the responsibility's of fatherhood. Thanks.


----------



## AntvgX (Oct 11, 2007)

Hella yeah! Myst!
Thou beat it on PC will defenetly revive it on my DS


----------



## jerm27 (Oct 11, 2007)

whta happend to that daffy duck game...i saw it has been released at the shops  in the US....y isnt there a dump yet??


----------



## Aril (Oct 11, 2007)

The vision training thing is just what I need for my martial art training


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 12, 2007)

Some nice releases coming out this week!

Thanks as usual Hadrian for all your hard work in putting together the list, I would miss a lot of games if it wasn't there.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 12, 2007)

yay myst

I have the PS2 version of Myst 3, beautiful game that's rather fun and satisfying (when you figure something out of course) but I never really got into it because of slooow loading times and the complexity of it (haven't played it in a year or so). I hope that this one is as good but faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also looking forward to Tony Hawk.

I have tons of games I have half-finished to complete though >_>

[EDIT] Tornado looks awesome as well.


----------



## bagmouse (Oct 12, 2007)

I like "The Unappreciated" section the most.
How about a full post of unappreciated games!
Great post!!!


----------



## myuusmeow (Oct 12, 2007)

Sweet, can't wait for THPG!!


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 12, 2007)

Tornado me want
FMA me want
Myst me want
Lifesigns me want
Tony Hawk me want


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow you want a lot


----------



## Rayder (Oct 12, 2007)

Let's see....out of this list of games, it looks like Myst will be my main attraction.  I beat the game on the PC years ago.  I cheated at the end and used a walkthrough, but beaten is beaten as far as I'm concerned.   It's my understanding that there are some small differences in the DS version.  I wonder what they will be and if I will spot them.  It's been a while...

Power Rangers......the show blows, but I see a screen there with a shooter sequence in it. That is what will interest me in this one.

Tornado looks like it could be fun.  What healthy guy doesn't imagine destroying building as a cat that turns into a twister....er....yeah. LOL.

I'll likely check out a few of the other games too.  I mean, it's not like they will cost me anything.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Mostly just to see what they are about more than any actual interest in them though.  I especially want to check out that Disney Princess game.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NOT!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always enjoy these upcoming release posts.  It's nice to see what's expected to show up in one single post with pics, occasional vids and a short description for each game.

These never get old.


----------



## xflash (Oct 12, 2007)

hmmm this seems like a great week with anno, tony hawk(which looks cel shaded to me so i have no idea what you're talking about), myst and tornado i'll be looking forward to all those

and hoooooray for the bee game this means we will finally get rid of that creepy deal or no deal picture


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the list hadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait for Myst; I've been anticipating it for months now


----------



## test84 (Oct 12, 2007)

just want to thnx hadrian.


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 12, 2007)

GO GO POWA RANGER XD

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Myst is for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and LifeSigns too


----------



## Opium (Oct 12, 2007)

Myst and Tony Hawk are the lookers of the bunch. Damn, so many good games out and so little time to play


----------



## OSW (Oct 12, 2007)

these could be good;
flash focus, tony hawk, possibly power rangers?

myst is a horrible game. i remember playing it when i was younger. was it bundled with windows 98 or something, everyone seemed to have it.


----------



## andyfreeman (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(TsukoyomiMoon @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> Tornado me want
> FMA me want
> Myst me want
> Lifesigns me want
> Tony Hawk me want



Best as Father Xmas then


----------



## test84 (Oct 12, 2007)

STILL no dump of Lifesigns? : (


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> STILL no dump of Lifesigns? : (


When it eventually gets release I'm sure it'll be dumped.

Just been doing next weeks list while I've got some spare time. 24 North American games, 21 Japanese games and 3 new Europe titles, its 10 if you count the region dupes. Plus theres 4 GBA titles too. Spent two hours on it so far and I'm only half way there! Shaun's gonna be hella busy posting those release threads thats for sure.


----------



## kitehimuro (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh someone should tell Activision to stop producing crappy Tony Hawk games and take a good long look at SKATE. And then start crying in a dark corner.


----------



## Lupigen (Oct 12, 2007)

For this week, it looks like Tony Hawk, Myst, Flash Focus, FMATCG, and LifeSigns (If it comes out this week) are what I can see myself getting sometime in the future.


----------



## Jei (Oct 13, 2007)

Tornado seems awesome. I loved the Katamari games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also looking forward Fullmetal Alchemist and Power Rangers. Oh the wait...


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 13, 2007)

anno1701 - excellent game
fish tycoon -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i loved it on the mobile
myst - it looks really good.





  nice one dad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously where do you get the time?


----------



## SkH (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> Dang, only Tony Hawk's Proving Ground I'll download.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same with me. That's the only one I'll play...


----------



## robowns (Oct 13, 2007)

wicked as usual, ur the man hadrian


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry for the double post. I hate my dad's dial up so much


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 13, 2007)

Sigh.... I opened up my DS and I lost the metal rod in the L button about a week ago. I bought some PCB stakes and one of them might do the job. I am saying this because I really want to play Zelda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That fish games looks really good as well

Awwww. Thanks for mentioning me


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 14, 2007)

YES!!!!!1111oneoneone DISNEY PRINCESS MAGICAL JEWELS AND HANNAH MONTANNA MUSIC JAM FTW!!!!! WOOOOOOOT! BEST SELLERS NO DOUBT


----------



## JPH (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> YES!!!!!1111oneoneone DISNEY PRINCESS MAGICAL JEWELS AND HANNAH MONTANNA MUSIC JAM FTW!!!!! WOOOOOOOT! BEST SELLERS NO DOUBT


settle down there, bud.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 14, 2007)

*@ Daddy Haddy:*


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 14, 2007)

skin care butt version? i dunno... my butt itches..


----------



## StingX (Oct 15, 2007)

24 games next week in the US alone? lordy. Are the 3 european games exclusive so far for europe or...region dumps?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(StingX @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> 24 games next week in the US alone? lordy. Are the 3 european games exclusive so far for europe or...region dumps?


There are 10 Euro titles, but only 3 are brand new and not released elsewhere.

The Japanese ones I've just doing links to pages, really can't be bothered to do write ups of edutitles we'll never get.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 17, 2007)

lol at the "Train You Skin" game. How the hell do you "train" you skin from a gaming handheld.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 18, 2007)

Holy crap Fullmetal has actually been dumped! I can finally stop writing about it. Now come on Lifesigns!


----------



## test84 (Oct 18, 2007)

me waiting for lifesigns for a loooong time, 
if it doens work on my G6, it would be really phunny.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok time for an update:

The following have been delayed.

Lifesigns, now out 16th November but the US date is for 23rd October.
Myst, now out 23rd November.
Word Jong, now out 3rd December
The Bee Game (GBA), 11th November, apparently the DS one was out on the 16th.

Everything else looks to be on target, you've just gotta wait for the release groups to dump the rest.

Time for this thread to die, new one will be posted later today.


----------

